
Are you thinking of moving to Silicon Valley? Think again - pelle
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/general/are-you-thinking-of-moving-to-silicon-valley-think-again.html
======
happyhappy
Can we get a manuscript? I'm from Europe, and I find this painful to listen
to.

~~~
peacemaker
Seconded, manuscript would be really useful.

